# 4211h brake not working...help!



## mickey85 (Jun 22, 2014)

I recently inherited my grandfather's Simplicity 4211h. I rebuilt the carburetor, changed the plug, put in new blades, and it is running like a charm. The problem? The clutch/brake lever doesn't work and in fact, doesn't feel like its connected. When I look under the mower, it appears that the pedal is connected to the linkage all the way back to the actual brake, but I can't see where the break is that has it disconnected. It's not a NECESSARY thing to have, but it would certainly be a nice thing to use.

Does anyone have a diagram that they could post? I can't see very well in there, and can't find anything in the owner's manual that would give me a clue.

Thanks!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a link to the manual. Maybe it will be helpful. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_100_1514_01_LT_SA_LO.pdf


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Skunkhome,
I tried that link,and it says "Error,page not available". Is it an old link?
Doesn't that model have a pedal that has to tilt forward,when it's pushed down,so it catches on the foot board,to lock it ?
here's a link:
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=Simplicity&mn=1691029+-+4211H,+11HP+Hydro


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

jhngardner367 said:


> Skunkhome,
> I tried that link,and it says "Error,page not available". Is it an old link?
> ]


No, I opened the link when I posted. Don't know what is going on over at Simplicity. I tried following their directions but get the same results. 

They changed everything up shortly after B&S took over and screwed up all the links as well as the web site which is little more that a picture book now. Used to be you could pull up manuals for the current models right off the display page, so you could really see more about the features.

"We don't really have any info for you, but did you see our pretty pictures?"

they will likely get things straightened out and the link will work later, so I'll leave it as is since there is no working link I can find at this time. sorry


----------



## mickey85 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. I have the manual and parts lists for both the motor and the mower, and neither is very helpful for this. I believe that I've discovered the problem, but won't be able to check for a few days, as the mower is currently living at my rental house.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Now the link works! Go figure! Hope you found your issue regardless. Please let us know what you found.


----------

